# TV Speakers no audio



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I need some help getting sound of TV speakers when using a low-end (no HDMI pass thru) Denon receiver.
Should i connect cable box HDMI directly to Visio TV HDMI port and then run RCA audio from Visio TV to receiver? 

When I try to run cable box HDMI to Denon HDMI and out to TV I get no sound on TV speakers even when the receiver is on and the picture is coming thru. 

Your help is appreciated. Kenbola


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Just to clarify, your goal is to pwer the enternal tv speakers with the receiver?

Matt


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey thanks for reaching out to me. My goal is to be able to listen to the TV's internal speakers (even if the receiver has to be on) AND have the option of listening to the speakers that are connected to the receiver. 
I would like to be able to do this for cable TV. For Bluray, I am cool if you have to listen to the receiver only speakers.Hope this helps.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Happy to reach out, and I hope I can help.
A lot of tv's have an audio in (red white rca plugs). If the reciever does not 
have hdmi switching and you use the tv:T source button as a switcher then the the tv speakers
are on by default. I would suggest you invest in an HDMI receiver. I hope that helps.

Matt


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks so much for your help. Just to make sure I am communicating clearly, the receiver does have multiple HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output for output to the TV. The receiver, however, does not have HDMI switching or HDMI pass through capability. As a result, no audio is delivered to the TV (speakers) from the receiver when just using 1 HDMI cable to the TV. I will definitely connect the red/white RCA jacks to the TV. Should I connect them on the other end to the receiver or the cable box? And, after they are connected, what Source on the TV will get me both HDMI video and TV speakers audio?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

kenbola said:


> thanks so much for your help. Just to make sure I am communicating clearly, the receiver does have multiple HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output for output to the TV. The receiver, however, does not have HDMI switching or HDMI pass through capability. As a result, no audio is delivered to the TV (speakers) from the receiver when just using 1 HDMI cable to the TV. I will definitely connect the red/white RCA jacks to the TV. Should I connect them on the other end to the receiver or the cable box? And, after they are connected, what Source on the TV will get me both HDMI video and TV speakers audio?


I am confused on why you would want to hook up the tv speakers if you have a receiver hooked to nicer speakers, although I have done it before. :bigsmile: Your other option would be to use a HDMI switcher and then run audio out to both the receiver and the tv. The board sponsor parts express has some nice ones. This would simplify the whole situation and make for one easy place to switch between devices. If you don't use the switcher then you would have to use the tv as a switcher running all HDMI cables to it and then run an rca cable from tv audio out to the receiver, so you could use the receivers speakers. I hope that all makes sense. 

Matt


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Matt,
Great solution, and nice explanation of everything that is involved. I was able to fish (fortunately) 2 HDMI cables to the on-wall TV and do the audio out as you suggested. The reason we wanted the TV speakers to work are 1)you dont have to turn on the receiver for basic tv watching 2)save a little bit of electricity 3)we have in-ceiling speakers in a two story home and you can hear EVERYTHING upstairs when the ceiling speakers are turned on 4)If the receiver has any issues down the road, you can still watch and hear the TV. 
I appreciate your help on this- Kenbola:clap::T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

kenbola said:


> Matt,
> Great solution, and nice explanation of everything that is involved. I was able to fish (fortunately) 2 HDMI cables to the on-wall TV and do the audio out as you suggested. The reason we wanted the TV speakers to work are 1)you dont have to turn on the receiver for basic tv watching 2)save a little bit of electricity 3)we have in-ceiling speakers in a two story home and you can hear EVERYTHING upstairs when the ceiling speakers are turned on 4)If the receiver has any issues down the road, you can still watch and hear the TV.
> I appreciate your help on this- Kenbola:clap::T


Awesome, I am glad you got it working!! :T

Matt


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

I also want my HT systems to work this way. The way I did it was to run HDMI from cable box directly to the TV, and feed the receiver with the TV's optical out. Works fine.

Jim


----------

